# Topics > Smart home > Smart security systems >  Robelf, multi-camera home security robot, Robotelf Technologies Co., LTD., Taipei, Taiwan

## Airicist

youtube.com/@myrobelf6991

facebook.com/myrobelf

twitter.com/my_robelf

instagram.com/myrobelf

Founder and CEO - Linfon Chen

"Robelf - Your Moving Monitor Guardian!" on Indiegogo

----------


## Airicist

Robelf - your moving monitor guardian!

Published on Sep 20, 2016




> Say Hello to Robelf! 
> It is a self-learning home robot designed to assist in daily tasks and home security.
> 
> Check out the features on Robelf:
> 
> * Full function robot – It has everything we need.
> * A teacher chasing you – Exclusively designed for your kid.
> * Home security – There is always someone at home.
> * The connector – Keep your family in touch anytime, anywhere.
> ...

----------


## Airicist

Robelf, the best home robot ever! Now on Indiegogo!!

Published on Oct 17, 2016




> Say hello to Robelf!
> It is a self-learning home robot designed to assist in daily tasks and home security.
> 
> Check out the features on Robelf:
> 
> * Full function robot – It has everything we need.
> * A teacher chasing you – Exclusively designed for your kid.
> * Home security – There is always someone at home.
> * The connector – Keep your family in touch anytime, anywhere.
> ...

----------


## Airicist

2017 Computex Robelf Show

Published on Jun 5, 2017

----------


## Airicist

Robelf 2018 new commercial full version

Published on Feb 1, 2018




> Robelf can not only become your home assistant, but also the best companion for the elder and children.
> 
> The customized behavior script system can turn Robelf into a more human-like robot. Other services such as volunteer intercession and long term care systems can also be integrated with Robelf’s system. There are unlimited scenarios what Robelf can be applied to.

----------


## Airicist

Unboxing & Let's Play - Robelf - The Robot Butler is finally here!

Published on Mar 28, 2019




> Today we unbox and test the future of robots, Robelf! It includes a variety of sensors, cameras, microphones, and a touch screen! It really is an impressive piece of machinery and makes a great addition to any family !

----------

